# Did You Know There Are Muslim ‘No-Go’ Zones In The USA



## bripat9643 (Jan 10, 2015)

The libturds claim it couldn't happen here.  Time to wake up folks:  It has already happened here.  I have worked in Dearborn, and it's just as this article describes.  When you walk into Walmart you see women with scarves over their head everywhere.

_Did You Know There Are Muslim 8216 No-Go 8217 Zones In The USA Truth Uncensored
_
_Non-Muslim ‘no-entry’ zones have been multiplying all over Europe, and even popping up in cities here in the U.S. This should heighten every American’s awareness of the imminent danger we as a nation face. Once established, they are unsafe, and proving deadly for non-Muslims to inhabit or even to walk through the neighbourhood.

*These signs are being placed all over the UK*

Parts of the UK have already become ‘no-go’ areas for police because minority communities are operating their own justice systems, according to the Chief Inspector of Constabulary.

Honor killings, domestic violence, sexual abuse of children and female genital mutilations are just some of the offences that are believed to be unreported in some cities and growing at an alarming rate.

It starts off innocently enough with them wanting to share a neighborhood with like-minded, religious thinking community dwellers. They slowly grow larger, and incorporate more Muslims into the area, and begin buying up property as fast as it becomes available or leasing it. Then they install their own courts, government, justice and punishment system, Sharia law. At that point threats are aimed at anyone living in the neighborhood that is non-Muslim. These areas have been formed with ‘ethnic cleansing’ harassment tactics; forcing existing residents out of their homes by Muslim provocation and fear of property damage and physical harm. It’s very effective, and the results advantageous to the Muslim community in establishing another ‘no-go Sharia controlled zone.’

They declare it by hanging signs that say:  “You are entering a Sharia controlled zone, Islamic rules enforced.” Do not enter unless you are willing to submit to Islamic Sharia law, or risk great personal harm. This is strict Muslim ideology rules, not the rules of the host country or state they are residing in. They are now self-governing in a “voluntary apartheid” by shutting themselves into closed societies and then demanding immunity from our criticism and our courts. And frighteningly enough, they are getting away with it.

*In the U.S., Dearborn, Michigan:* Over 100,000 Muslims, 45% of the city has settled into their first ‘no-go’ zone. The city and police officials have been sued in many cases that allege discrimination “against Christians” effectively by the authorities applying Sharia law. Dearborn-Dar-al-Islam, (a place governed by Islamic Sharia law). The new idea of ‘no-go’ and ‘no-entry’ is significant, and shockingly being upheld. They provide weapons and guards and government officials in their own societies. They build what they want on their compounds. They have schools inside that their kids are educated in. They are taught their religion in school. No separation of Church (mosque) and State.

Students at the Muslim American Youth Academy in Dearborn, Michigan follow the standard state curriculum. They also learn about Islam and take Arabic as a foreign language.

 If Americans don’t wake up and get their heads out of the sand fast, what’s quickly overtaking Europe will consume the United States. Muslim religious beliefs do not supersede state and federal laws; the Constitution is the law of the land. And yet, we are being invaded, and nothing is being done to stop them._​


----------



## Nutz (Jan 10, 2015)

This disgusts me.  Send the Muslims to canada then close the border if they want special treatment.


----------



## Clementine (Jan 10, 2015)

France bent over backwards to the radical Muslims. And it looks like most are radical. They live under the oppressive Sharia law and non-Muslims would likely find themselves in grave danger if they entered any of the Muslim neighborhoods.   Police won't help you if you enter and encounter danger.   

It's like Muslims are creating their own countries within other countries.   The Muslims believe they can move anywhere and they think they can do as they wish, regardless of any countries' laws.    And they are getting away with it.     

It should be illegal for them to set up shop and reject all laws of the host country.    If they are here, they must obey our laws or get arrested like anyone else.   

While some idiots cite the small percent of Muslims in France or other countries, they refuse to discuss the apparent power of those minorities.    If you let them do as they wish, they will soon become a huge force.

*"* In the wake of the terror attacks in Paris, some are questioning if France has helped fuel the rise of radical Islam by allowing "no-go zones," areas that are off-limits to non-Muslims.


There are an estimated 750 no-go zones across France, large, insular neighborhoods where the government has all but surrendered authority to the Muslim community.

Many of these areas are governed by Islamic Sharia law, and the state is unable to provide even basic public aid such as police, fire and ambulance services. *"*

http://insider.foxnews.com/2015/01/10/hundreds-no-go-zones-across-france-are-limits-non-muslims


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 10, 2015)

It will all too soon denigrate into who has the fastest draw. 

Just remember this... shoot high, aim low:


----------



## Nutz (Jan 11, 2015)

I wonder if they will have the testicular fortitude to take back their land and authority.


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 11, 2015)

Nutz said:


> This disgusts me.  Send the Muslims to canada then close the border if they want special treatment.


We are the land of Little Mosque on the Prairie because we rock with our brothers and sisters who believe that Christ comes back in different forms. And we love each other and try to find a way to do so even with jihad on ice baby lolol. Called hockey. 

Nutz you really are a special piece of work. I'm glad you are out there. You certify crazy.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 11, 2015)

Nutz said:


> This disgusts me.  Send the Muslims to canada then close the border if they want special treatment.



Wrong, if they want a 7th century way of life, let them live where the majority of the infrastructure is 7th century as well.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 11, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > This disgusts me.  Send the Muslims to canada then close the border if they want special treatment.
> ...


canada has already surrendered to the Muslims and Sharia law. A few more won't hurt and might add a little identity to a country without any unique culture.


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 11, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> It will all too soon denigrate into who has the fastest draw.
> 
> Just remember this... shoot high, aim low:




I always loved Mel Gibson with his kids in the Patriot. Aim small. Miss small. I'm big on powder so I always loved that line.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> The libturds claim it couldn't happen here.  Time to wake up folks:  It has already happened here.  I have worked in Dearborn, and it's just as this article describes.  When you walk into Walmart you see women with scarves over their head everywhere.
> 
> _Did You Know There Are Muslim 8216 No-Go 8217 Zones In The USA Truth Uncensored
> _
> ​




BULLSHIT


*The Rise and Decline of the American Ghetto*

*Should we also view with suspicion the Jewish Zones in the US?*


----------



## Nutz (Jan 11, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > This disgusts me.  Send the Muslims to canada then close the border if they want special treatment.
> ...


  yeah...let them...just not in the US.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 11, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > It will all too soon denigrate into who has the fastest draw.
> ...


You do lines of powder?


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 11, 2015)

Nutz said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Fool. We led the fight against sharia in Ontario. You are one ignorant son of a bitch.


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 11, 2015)

Nutz said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...




Come on Nutz. Surely you know me by now.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 11, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


You should read my canadian PSA's.  I address the fact that canada is a breeding ground for extremist muslims.  Every terror plot against the US has canadian roots.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 11, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


I don't know...you seem to ignore the muslim problem in canada.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The libturds claim it couldn't happen here.  Time to wake up folks:  It has already happened here.  I have worked in Dearborn, and it's just as this article describes.  When you walk into Walmart you see women with scarves over their head everywhere.
> ...



When was the last time Jews massacred anyone?


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> The libturds claim it couldn't happen here.  Time to wake up folks:  It has already happened here.  I have worked in Dearborn, and it's just as this article describes.  When you walk into Walmart you see women with scarves over their head everywhere.
> 
> _Did You Know There Are Muslim 8216 No-Go 8217 Zones In The USA Truth Uncensored
> _
> ...



Why pockets of Michigan are allowed to be no go zones beats the hell out of me.

But there you have it.


----------



## Clementine (Jan 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> BULLSHIT
> 
> 
> *The Rise and Decline of the American Ghetto*
> ...



If they start killing people for insulting them, abusing their women and children, threatening others who enter their neighborhoods or living under their own laws, then yes, they should be shut down.


We also have many areas in our border states that are more or less claimed by drug cartels and human traffickers.     You can enter at your own risk, but the government advises against it.

We are bending to the criminals and letting them take over land.    Muslims do want Sharia law and don't feel they should live by our laws, especially laws that say women have rights.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




*HUH? WTF?*


*"The goal of “disappearing” the indigenous Arab population points to a virtual truism buried beneath a mountain of apologetic Zionist literature: what spurred Palestinians’ opposition to Zionism was not anti-Semitism in the sense of an irrational hatred of Jews but rather the prospect—very real—of their expulsion. In his magisterial study of Palestinian nationalism, Yehoshua Porath suggests that the “major factor nourishing” Arab anti-Semitism “was not hatred for the Jews as such but opposition to Jewish settlement in Palestine”.7*

*Norman G Finkelstein*


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...





Contumacious said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



Horseshit.  Muslims are anti-semitic.  

You failed to answer the question:   When was the last time Jews massacred anyone?


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 11, 2015)

Nutz said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



I'm taking a break from the boards for a bit. I need some fun. Dead of winter. Old style Ukrainian Christmas. I made sure I partied down. My one daughter flew in from Sweden.  New Years coming now.  Wanting to just embrace a time from a place and time that was simple. Found out the dancers are only going to be in Winnipeg. Pity. 

I'm going to make pyrohy tomorrow. Saurekraut. Old school. By the end of New Years the line up around the house will be two fold lolol.

Not many know how to make old school pyrohy. 

To  those out there. Merry Christmas. Happy New Year. Party down you old Uks.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 11, 2015)

Clementine said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > BULLSHIT
> ...




*'I HAVE IN MY HANDS A LIST'*

*New documentary evidence points to an Israeli connection to 9/11*


Just how far does Israeli malevolence go?

One of the great unsolved mysteries of the period leading up to 9/11 is the extent of an Israeli spy operation in the US uncovered by Carl Cameron of Fox News and widely reported, including in this space. As we all know, everybody spies on everybody, "friends" and foes alike. But this operation is believed to have been so extensive, and wide-ranging, that the real question in regard to Israeli foreknowledge of 9/11 is, as one US federal agent put it to Cameron, "How could they _not_ have known?" Now, however, more evidence of the Israeli connection is emerging….

Both Israeli and US government officials scoffed at these charges as an "urban myth." Their denials, however, were somewhat undermined by the leaking of the US government's own report on "suspicious activities" by Israelis around US government offices and military installations. The report, culled from information supplied by numerous federal agencies, documents what is obviously a large-scale intelligence operation directed against US government facilities. Now more documentary evidence of the Israeli connection to 9/11 comes with the emergence of the US government's own list of terrorist suspects, two versions of which Cryptome.com has obtained and posted, with the following information as to their provenance:

*.*


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




Is Norman G Finkelstein , a Jew and the son of Holocaust survivors "anti-semitic?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



Oh puhleeze!  You are fucking kidding, right?

I never realized what kind of king-sized kookburger you were until now.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



Did Finkelstein kill anyone?  Who have the Jews massacred recently?


----------



## Nutz (Jan 11, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


You will be missed...BTW, what is PYROHY?


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 11, 2015)

Nutz said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...




LOL. missed this earlier. Smart ass I do powder. Gun powder baby. It's awesome.


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 11, 2015)

Nutz said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Perogies I guess is the term for regulars. And geeze louize I haven't been in for a bit but it looks like Dante has been going wild.

Hehehehehe I love that guy.. He's crazy but super smart like you. Carry on.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> The libturds claim it couldn't happen here.  Time to wake up folks:  It has already happened here.  I have worked in Dearborn, and it's just as this article describes.  When you walk into Walmart you see women with scarves over their head everywhere.
> 
> _Did You Know There Are Muslim 8216 No-Go 8217 Zones In The USA Truth Uncensored
> _
> ...




So where in all of that block post from other websites is the 'no-go' zone in the US? So far, you've cited a few lawsuits for discrimination.

Um, and?


----------



## Freewill (Jan 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



So let me get this straight, Israel, by spying on the US, knew more about the threat to the US then the US says they knew, how is that possible?  Really, what would be the purpose of Israel spying on the US?  I am sure they do but for what end?  Or is this just another, the muslims didn't do it the Israelis did it.


----------



## Wildman (Jan 11, 2015)

Nutz said:


> This disgusts me.  Send the Muslims to canada then close the border if they want special treatment.


<><><><><><><><>
NO, to Canada, that is still too close.., send them all to *HELL !!*


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 11, 2015)

You want the federal government out of your lives, and more power at the local level. lol.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...




Yep, supporting Justice, Due Process of Law, and Disclosure makes me an "anti-semitic" king-sized kookburger. Go fig.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

Skylar said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The libturds claim it couldn't happen here.  Time to wake up folks:  It has already happened here.  I have worked in Dearborn, and it's just as this article describes.  When you walk into Walmart you see women with scarves over their head everywhere.
> ...



What part of "Dearborn MI" didn't you understand?  It's even bolded.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



No, being anti-semitic and a kookburger makes you an anti-semetic kookburger.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 11, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...



Suter, you'll remember, is the fellow behind the mysterious Urban Moving Systems, whose employees were arrested after neighbors reported them laughing and cheering as they watched the World Trade Center burn. These five "Middle Eastern-looking men," as described by witnesses, were Israelis: they were found with box cutters in their van, $4,000 in cash, and multiple passports. Police interrogated them for hours, and transferred them to a maximum security facility, where they were held for months.

Their van was registered as the property of Urban Moving Systems: A raid on the Urban Moving Systems warehouse yielded computers, documents, and other evidence – of what, we don't know. Suter, the owner of the company, refused all comment, *and soon fled the country – to Israel.*"


.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




Ignoring the FACTS as exposed by historian Norman Finkelstein and your favorite network *Fox News makes you a ZIONUT.*

*.*

*.*


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




*Are you one of the dancing zionuts who celebrated after the WTC collapsed?*

*And the truth shall set you free.....*


.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 11, 2015)

While the Muslims may control some small ghettos in Michigan the ZIONUTS control Washington DC.

.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



The Palestinians were the ones observed dancing in the street on 9/11, dipshit.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




*9-11 Cop Who Arrested Dancing Israelis Speaks *


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> I have worked in Dearborn, and it's just as this article describes.  When you walk into Walmart you see women with scarves over their head everywhere.


Many of my relatives lived in a predominately Irish Catholic community and most of the women wore scarves on their way to church on sunday.

Now I'm starting to wonder if they were terrorists??  ......


----------



## Freewill (Jan 11, 2015)

I was thinking about this the other day and the Muslims are not alone in what they are doing.  The "church" of Scientology does exactly the same thing.  Native Americans, maybe not by choice, have their "no zones."  White supremacy groups, same thing.  I really mean no offense to anyone but our urban ghettos too are becoming no entry areas for police.

Like Scientology the Muslims are not so much keeping people in, they are keeping people out, or doing both.  They don't want influences from the outside world.  Scientology wants to keep what they do a secret and maintain the vast wealth.  Muslims want to keep people in the 7th century and they know this goes against the grain of most people when given the choice. I am not sure I am completely upset over these enclaves, at least we know where they are instead of infiltrating the rest of us with their BS.


Contumacious said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



The eye witness accounts mean nothing.  If they were Mossad agents why would they do something so foolish?  When JFK was killed I remember word being given to my class.  More then one of the boys started to cheer, why?  Was he in on it?

A box cutter in a van used by a moving company, now that is suspicious. (sic)

They had money, again throw them in prison.

Multiple Passports, like one for each of them?  Or is this a fact you "remember?"

The truth is they were arrested and detained without trial for I think 2 months.  The truth is no one tried to hide the arrest of these guys.  The truth is no charges were ever filed.  The truth is they did not flee the country they were kicked out for immigration reasons.  The truth is they later filed suit, something that would be very strange if they were really spies or in on the attack.

Maybe the 5 were just assholes.


----------



## Freewill (Jan 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



What was the purpose of you posting this?  Do you think that because you posted it that it makes it true?  The Cop never accuses the men of anything and confirms nothing that the moderator has to say, no matter how hard the moderator tried.

IF they were dancing it could have meant a few of things.

they were just plain assholes
they were happy that now America was dragged into the war with radical Islam.
they were young men without a lot of common sense.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> While the Muslims may control some small ghettos in Michigan the ZIONUTS control Washington DC.
> 
> .



And no matter how many murders and acts of terrorism are committed by the Muslims, the Jews will always be the bigger threat to Nazi assholes like you.

On behalf of Jews and all decent people, fuck you.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 11, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > I have worked in Dearborn, and it's just as this article describes.  When you walk into Walmart you see women with scarves over their head everywhere.
> ...



Traditional Catholics do that....only on Sunday going to Mass.

How does that compare to your evil, POS religion that wants women to be covered from head to toe EVERY DAY OF THE WEEK because you misogynist assholes are TERRIFIED of free, empowered women?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



Were you alerted to that by your frequent visits to Stormfront?


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 11, 2015)

Freewill said:


> *9-11 Cop Who Arrested Dancing Israelis Speaks *



What was the purpose of you posting this?  Do you think that because you posted it that it makes it true?  The Cop never accuses the men of anything and confirms nothing that the moderator has to say, no matter how hard the moderator tried.

IF they were dancing it could have meant a few of things.

they were just plain assholes
they were happy that now America was dragged into the war with radical Islam.
they were young men without a lot of common sense.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > *9-11 Cop Who Arrested Dancing Israelis Speaks *
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Let Fox News Carl Cameron explain it to you


*September 11, 2001 and Israeli Espionage - Carl Cameron FOX News Report Part 1*


*.*


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 11, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > It will all too soon denigrate into who has the fastest draw.
> ...


What does gun powder have to do with aiming?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 11, 2015)

Freewill said:


> I was thinking about this the other day and the Muslims are not alone in what they are doing.  The "church" of Scientology does exactly the same thing.  Native Americans, maybe not by choice, have their "no zones."  White supremacy groups, same thing.  I really mean no offense to anyone but our urban ghettos too are becoming no entry areas for police.
> 
> Like Scientology the Muslims are not so much keeping people in, they are keeping people out, or doing both.  They don't want influences from the outside world.  Scientology wants to keep what they do a secret and maintain the vast wealth.  Muslims want to keep people in the 7th century and they know this goes against the grain of most people when given the choice. I am not sure I am completely upset over these enclaves, at least we know where they are instead of infiltrating the rest of us with their BS.
> 
> ...



I'm Native American.  Though I really am not familiar with any reservation except my tribal reservation in Montana, I'm pretty sure that there are no "no go zones" in Indian reservations because cops are too terrified to go there.  We tend to handle things in house with our own cops who themselves are Indians too. But ghettos, gangs, and violent neighborhoods aren't really a problem for us.


----------



## Freewill (Jan 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Let Fox News Carl Cameron explain it to you


*September 11, 2001 and Israeli Espionage - Carl Cameron FOX News Report Part 1*


*.*[/QUOTE]

What the point?  That a guy says that the Israelis had information about 9/11 prior to 9/11 yet when pressed the guy said he couldn't talk about it.  What BS is that?  Obama knew about 9/11 before the attack,  I just can't give you details because they are classified.

Or is the point that we all should be surprised that Israel spies on and in America, really?  The groups that the FOX report accuses them of spying on is Arab groups.  From that perspective they naturally connect the dots and say that the Israelis had to know because it was Arabs that did 9/11.  What kind of BS is that?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 11, 2015)

I think the Bundy ranch is a no-go zone now.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> I think the Bundy ranch is a no-go zone now.



So was the Weaver property for several months.  The feds responded by shooting their 14 year old son in the back and shooting the mother in the face while she was holding the baby.

Is that what you propose?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Bundy ranch is a no-go zone now.
> ...



You sow the wind you reap the whirlwind.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Really?  What did they do to deserve that?

Not show up in court?

It doesn't surprise me that you cheer government on when it kills people.  Statists like you are despicable worshipers of power and blood lust.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 11, 2015)

Scarves...no...not scarves!!!


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 11, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



What the point?  That a guy says that the Israelis had information about 9/11 prior to 9/11 yet when pressed the guy said he couldn't talk about it.  What BS is that?  Obama knew about 9/11 before the attack,  I just can't give you details because they are classified.

Or is the point that we all should be surprised that Israel spies on and in America, really?  The groups that the FOX report accuses them of spying on is Arab groups.  From that perspective they naturally connect the dots and say that the Israelis had to know because it was Arabs that did 9/11.  What kind of BS is that?[/QUOTE]


HUH?

Doesn't the report state that Israeli "students" infiltrated government agencies, didn't the report state that government agencies telephone call records handled AMDOCS, an Israeli company?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!!?

.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...




HUH?

Doesn't the report state that Israeli "students" infiltrated government agencies, didn't the report state that government agencies telephone call records handled AMDOCS, an Israeli company?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!!?

.[/QUOTE]
Yeah, 9-11 was a Jewish plot. 

You f*king Nazi twats!


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


Yeah, 9-11 was a Jewish plot.

You f*king Nazi twats!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

Sue Fox News, knock yourself out.


.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



The part that anything to do with your claims of a 'muslim no-go' zone.

 My bad. Not your claims. The claims of whom ever you're apeing today.


----------



## Howey (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> The libturds claim it couldn't happen here.  Time to wake up folks:  It has already happened here.  I have worked in Dearborn, and it's just as this article describes.  When you walk into Walmart you see women with scarves over their head everywhere.
> 
> _Did You Know There Are Muslim 8216 No-Go 8217 Zones In The USA Truth Uncensored
> _
> ...


*
Students at the Muslim American Youth Academy in Dearborn, Michigan follow the standard state curriculum. They also learn about Islam and take Arabic as a foreign language.
*
What's so bad about the above?

Children in all schools are taught about Islam in history classes and the opportunity to learn any language is a positive.



bripat9643 said:


> The libturds claim it couldn't happen here.  Time to wake up folks:  It has already happened here.  I have worked in Dearborn, and it's just as this article describes.  When you walk into Walmart you see women with scarves over their head everywhere.
> 
> _Did You Know There Are Muslim 8216 No-Go 8217 Zones In The USA Truth Uncensored
> _
> ...




Huh. I just read the article, and countless others from extremist Islamophobic sites.

Nowhere do I see proof that Dearborn has a Muslim "no-go" zone.

I'll assume the lie is predicated by this?

snopes.com City in Michigan First to Fully Implement Sharia Law
*
*


----------



## Howey (Jan 11, 2015)

At one time these places were called "communities".

Irish
Catholic
Protestant
Chinese
Korean
Redneck trailer parks
even gay...

and The Villages in Florida is an outright no-go zone of rabid elderly teabaggers!


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



This moron probably thinks the women and children at Waco also got what they deserved.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

Howey said:


> At one time these places were called "communities".
> 
> Irish
> Catholic
> ...


hmmmm . . . wrong.  You won't be killed if you go to the Villages and you aren't elderly.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > At one time these places were called "communities".
> ...


Lots of people being killed while visiting Dearborn?


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 11, 2015)

Howey said:


> *
> Students at the Muslim American Youth Academy in Dearborn, Michigan follow the standard state curriculum. They also learn about Islam and take Arabic as a foreign language.
> *
> What's so bad about the above?
> ...




You are missing the point Howie.

The zionuts encouraged 09/11 in order to manipulate US public opinion against "radical Islam".

The zionuts want the US to re-open the Japanese Concentrations camps and incarcerate  the Muslims .

.


----------



## Rozman (Jan 11, 2015)

It wouldn't surprise me.
I have seen a few people on Hanity I think it was being interviewed 
saying they don't want to follow our laws but want a Sharia court for them.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...



I dunno.  I didn't write the article.  Why don't you read it for yourself.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I have. Its big on bullshit, low on facts. Try not to be so gullible in the future.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



You're big on bullshit and low on facts.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 11, 2015)

There are little towns all over the USA that are sharia controlled.  Every state has a sharia court.  The workings are the same as in France.   France has over 700 no go zones that are constantly expanding.  Eventually the no go zones will expand so much that the former country is just swallowed up and no longer exists.  It's working in England the same way.


----------



## Howey (Jan 11, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There are little towns all over the USA that are sharia controlled.  Every state has a sharia court.  The workings are the same as in France.   France has over 700 no go zones that are constantly expanding.  Eventually the no go zones will expand so much that the former country is just swallowed up and no longer exists.  It's working in England the same way.



Really? Where?


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Are we in second grade?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



You're going to keep up the "9/11 was a Jewish plot" line going no matter how idiotic it makes you look.

Good plan!


----------



## Howey (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > At one time these places were called "communities".
> ...




I haven't seen where anyone who visited the Muslim community of Dearborn was killed, either. And the Villages?

You sure can be harrassed!

The Villages Democrats Find Second-Rate Citizenry In A Billionaire s Republican Kingdom


----------



## Howey (Jan 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



You do realize I'm Jewish, right?

Although I have little regard for Zionists, you're as extremist as the Islamophobes.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 11, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There are little towns all over the USA that are sharia controlled.  Every state has a sharia court.  The workings are the same as in France.   France has over 700 no go zones that are constantly expanding.  Eventually the no go zones will expand so much that the former country is just swallowed up and no longer exists.  It's working in England the same way.



Um.......which small towns? Because there's no 'Sharia court' nor a 'muslim no go' zone in Dearborn. 

Do you guys ever bother to fact check any of the silly shit you tell each other?


----------



## Freewill (Jan 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> I think the Bundy ranch is a no-go zone now.



The pictures I seen of it, I don't want to go there.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 11, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There are little towns all over the USA that are sharia controlled.  Every state has a sharia court.  The workings are the same as in France.   France has over 700 no go zones that are constantly expanding.  Eventually the no go zones will expand so much that the former country is just swallowed up and no longer exists.  It's working in England the same way.
> ...



Says the far left drone that believe the far left religious text without question or hesitation..


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...



*
I intend to keep up the 9/11 was a zionut encouraged plot not matter how culpable it makes you look.*


.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 11, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


All you have to do is show one small town in the us that is 'sharia controlled.' How about a state sharia court?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



City in Michigan First to Fully Implement Sharia Law National Report


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


I hope you do, Nazi.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...




Um, dipshit....



> National Report is a news and political satire web publication, which may or may not use real names, often in semi-real or mostly fictitious ways. All news articles contained within National Report are fiction, and presumably fake news. Any resemblance to the truth is purely coincidental.
> 
> snopes.com City in Michigan First to Fully Implement Sharia Law



You've been duped. And dear god, did you want to drink that Koolaid.


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 11, 2015)

Nutz said:


> I wonder if they will have the testicular fortitude to take back their land and authority.


LMAO - You are talking about the French ???   They lost whatever balls they had a Century ago.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 11, 2015)

GreenBean said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if they will have the testicular fortitude to take back their land and authority.
> ...



The French Foreign Legion is the only reason I think France has a fighting spirit.


----------



## MACAULAY (Jan 11, 2015)

The answer is simple:

Never let another Muslim into this country.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 11, 2015)

MACAULAY said:


> The answer is simple:
> 
> Never let another Muslim into this country.


Exactly!


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



*Is the Star of David the new swastika?*
*http://www.salon.com/2010/04/15/star_david_swastika_open2010/*
*In a disturbing reversal of symbolism, Israeli extremists are defacing Palestinian property with the Jewish symbol*


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

Skylar said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Well, I guess I was fooled.


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 11, 2015)

MACAULAY said:


> The answer is simple:
> 
> Never let another Muslim into this country.


The reproduce like rats - they are already here


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 11, 2015)

GreenBean said:


> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> > The answer is simple:
> ...


Yep, just what they used to say about the Catholics, and the Mormons.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > MACAULAY said:
> ...



It was true.  I have 6 brothers and sisters.  I always thought my mother was a lunatic for having that many children.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


Five would have been a better number, and made for a better world.


----------



## westwall (Jan 11, 2015)

Clementine said:


> France bent over backwards to the radical Muslims. And it looks like most are radical. They live under the oppressive Sharia law and non-Muslims would likely find themselves in grave danger if they entered any of the Muslim neighborhoods.   Police won't help you if you enter and encounter danger.
> 
> It's like Muslims are creating their own countries within other countries.   The Muslims believe they can move anywhere and they think they can do as they wish, regardless of any countries' laws.    And they are getting away with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


Support Free Birth Control for All Moslems


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Yeah, I would like to see you feed into a sausage machine as well.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 11, 2015)

Howey said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There are little towns all over the USA that are sharia controlled.  Every state has a sharia court.  The workings are the same as in France.   France has over 700 no go zones that are constantly expanding.  Eventually the no go zones will expand so much that the former country is just swallowed up and no longer exists.  It's working in England the same way.
> ...


Islamberg New York - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Holy Islamville South Carolina Holy Islamville

Islamville --Tennessee Clarion Project

The largest are in New York,  South Carolina and Tennessee.    They are strict islamic towns.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Yes, I know.  Carry on little infant.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 11, 2015)

GreenBean said:


> Support Free Birth Control for All Moslems


Birth control is like gun control, everybody wants it for people they don't like.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 11, 2015)

HUD has been trying diversify our neighborhoods for years. They want to force low-income families and minorities into neighborhoods forcing out the folks that have lived there most of their lives. This is all done under the auspices of diversification, but all it really is is an attempt to spread minorities all over the US turning red states into blue states. 

HUD s New Fair Housing Rule Establishes Diversity Data for Every Neighborhood in U.S. CNS News


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 11, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> They are strict islamic towns.


"*Holy Islamville* is an unincorporated community in York County, South Carolina, United States. Founded by Mubarak Ali Gilani in 1983, it is a branch of Muslims of the Americas Inc.. The community is currently in the process of expanding the Baitun-Noor Holy Khanqah, the shrine of the Sufis."
Holy Islamville South Carolina - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Or not.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 11, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Those arent towns, and the source is somewhat dubious at best


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



That's satirical you retard.  Goddam you people are useless.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



There's a rule against attacking family members.

lol


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 11, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > MACAULAY said:
> ...



Fear of Catholic immigrant overpopulation in 19th century US was one of the reasons the anti-abortion movement gained popularity amongst American Protestants.


----------



## Votto (Jan 11, 2015)

If Muslims don't wish to assimilate into a country, then they should leave.  Otherwise we have a situation like we had when Europeans came to America.  Those that came to America had no interest in assimilating into the Indian culture.  Instead, they conquered it.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 11, 2015)

Votto said:


> If Muslims don't wish to assimilate into a country, then they should leave.  Otherwise we have a situation like we had when Europeans came to America.  Those that came to America had no interest in assimilating into the Indian culture.  Instead, they conquered it.


Why are they supposed to be better than the Founders and first Europeans of America?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 11, 2015)

Sharia courts have been operating in the USA for years as arbitration panels.

Under the U.S. Supreme Court Islamic law -- Sharia -- in U.S. courts - UPI.com

anyone can have any arbitration panel they want.  The fight is to stop US courts from considering sharia law.

American financial institutions are already becoming sharia compliant. 

Islamic Funds - Sharia Law and Investment Structures - Forbes


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > If Muslims don't wish to assimilate into a country, then they should leave.  Otherwise we have a situation like we had when Europeans came to America.  Those that came to America had no interest in assimilating into the Indian culture.  Instead, they conquered it.
> ...



It doesn't matter who you think was better than who.  The point is that here and now Muslims are a threat to Western civilization.   They are bloodthirsty savages who belong in the desert, not in a modern society.  To le them in is to invite our destruction.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 11, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Sharia courts have been operating in the USA for years as arbitration panels.
> 
> Under the U.S. Supreme Court Islamic law -- Sharia -- in U.S. courts - UPI.com
> 
> ...



Well, maybe this if nothing else will get more of you RWnuts to appreciate the Supremacy Clause of the Constitution, the authority of the Supreme Court, and the rightful power of the federal government that you love to trash on a daily basis.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 11, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Sharia courts have been operating in the USA for years as arbitration panels.
> 
> Under the U.S. Supreme Court Islamic law -- Sharia -- in U.S. courts - UPI.com
> 
> ...


Ooooh, those scary Arbitration Courts.  Did you know the Jews have special courts, and many Christian sects do as well?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Yesterday's savages are today's Americans my little xenophobe.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



And to think it was only yesterday that some USMB RWer insisted he or she had never heard anyone here attack Islam in general.


----------



## Dante (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> The libturds claim it couldn't happen here.  Time to wake up folks:  It has already happened here.  I have worked in Dearborn, and it's just as this article describes.  When you walk into Walmart you see women with scarves over their head everywhere.
> 
> _Did You Know There Are Muslim 8216 No-Go 8217 Zones In The USA Truth Uncensored
> _
> ...


  reminds me of Catholic schools and the nativists like you wanting to kill Catholics in America


----------



## Votto (Jan 11, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > If Muslims don't wish to assimilate into a country, then they should leave.  Otherwise we have a situation like we had when Europeans came to America.  Those that came to America had no interest in assimilating into the Indian culture.  Instead, they conquered it.
> ...


 
The Indians tried to fight them off best they could, but failed.

It's not a matter of who is "better", it's a matter of who is more powerful.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 11, 2015)

There are 4 Arab-Americans on the Dearborn City Council...

...two of which are Christians.

lol


----------



## Dante (Jan 11, 2015)

Great Britain can handle their own problems with their Muslim communities


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Not if they are Muslims, you witless git.

It mystifies me why anyone would delight in the destruction of the civilization in which they live.  You're like a Roman who opens the gates to let in the Alaric.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

Dante said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The libturds claim it couldn't happen here.  Time to wake up folks:  It has already happened here.  I have worked in Dearborn, and it's just as this article describes.  When you walk into Walmart you see women with scarves over their head everywhere.
> ...



I want to kill Catholics in America?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 11, 2015)

What's the difference between blacks that don't want to get along with whites and Muslims that don't want to get along with any other religion?


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


Just think-had they succeeded we never would have to contend with the Kennedys


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I wouldn't know about that.  I attack Islam every chance I get.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 11, 2015)

Votto said:


> If Muslims don't wish to assimilate into a country, then they should leave.  .



And take the Amish with them?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Well you're a regular Richard the 1st aren't you?


----------



## Dante (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Oh! The thread is about you?

never mind


----------



## Dante (Jan 11, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> What's the difference between blacks that don't want to get along with whites and Muslims that don't want to get along with any other religion?


none. there are Christians that fight against other religions and other sects of Christianity

true story

lots of wihtes don't want to get along with blacks


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



And you're a regular retard, aren't you?


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


This from someone taken in by an obviously satirical source. 
Did it make you question other things you believe to be true?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 11, 2015)

Dante said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > What's the difference between blacks that don't want to get along with whites and Muslims that don't want to get along with any other religion?
> ...



A fascinating page about the Crusades, if for no other reason to appreciate the magnitude of the Christian attacks on Islam:

List of principal Crusaders - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

Dante said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



You addressed your post to me, asshole.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



You're an idiot.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Islam had been attacking Christianity for 500 years before the Crusades started, numskull.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I only wish we were more thorough during the Crusades, but we were distracted by vane, competing interests and self serving agendas.  Killing every Muslim should have been our unifying mission.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


Same said about your people, but their slaughter doesn't bother since you have a TV, and a truck.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


It was so wrong when Christians did it but so right when Muslims do it.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...





bripat9643 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Summer of 2014, throughout Gaza.


----------



## Votto (Jan 11, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> What's the difference between blacks that don't want to get along with whites and Muslims that don't want to get along with any other religion?


 
If blacks did not assimilate into the culture and continued attacking it then they should leave as well.

Last time I checked schools are integreated now......except for Mooslims.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> The libturds claim it couldn't happen here.  Time to wake up folks:  It has already happened here.  I have worked in Dearborn, and it's just as this article describes.  When you walk into Walmart you see women with scarves over their head everywhere.
> 
> _Did You Know There Are Muslim 8216 No-Go 8217 Zones In The USA Truth Uncensored
> _
> ...



Did this come from the Slo-Mo Zone in your head?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Oh, you mean when the Israeli Army sent insertion teams to try to ferret out the rockets that were being launched against their population? 

Can you be any more of an evil hack?


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I wasnt duped by a satire site.
Seriously, if you can be fooled so easily, dont you have to wonder who has made a monkey out of you in the past?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



He has posted plenty of stuff even more despicable than that.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



You're a fucking imbecile. Obviously you're going to harp on that for your next 500 posts.  I've seen this tactic many times in the past.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Again, do you really think you are in a position to throw stones?
And do you not think you might have to rethink some of your ideas, since they might be informed by similar bullshit? I realize you're  more likely to double down on the stupid than do some much needed introspection


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 11, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Do you all on the Leftwatisphere rethink your positions whenever you're wrong, which is always?

Global Warming
The "population bomb"
Food irradiation
concealed carry leading to blood in the streets
DDT ban
the "war on poverty"
Fanny Mae Freddie Mac
Times Square bombing an "angry Tea partier"
Ferguson, MO
Duke LaCrosse accusations
dwindling oil supply myth
fracking
hole in the ozone layer
Obamacare reducing healthcare costs
appeasement of the Soviet Union
video causing Ben Ghazi attacks
"Arab Spring"
"AIDS is just as much a heterosexual disease"
BP oil spill flooding beaches with oil
shovel ready jobs
Keynesian economics
etc, etc, etc

Do you people EVER admit you're wrong?

EVER??


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Diffetences of opinion are one thing. Swallowing lies another


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 11, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



That's not a difference of opinion, Leftwat.  You people were wrong on EVERY one of those things.

All of them!

Global Warming
The "population bomb"
Food irradiation
concealed carry leading to blood in the streets
DDT ban
the "war on poverty"
Fanny Mae Freddie Mac
Times Square bombing an "angry Tea partier"
Ferguson, MO
Duke LaCrosse accusations
dwindling oil supply myth
fracking
hole in the ozone layer
Obamacare reducing healthcare costs
appeasement of the Soviet Union
video causing Ben Ghazi attacks
"Arab Spring"
"AIDS is just as much a heterosexual disease"
BP oil spill flooding beaches with oil
shovel ready jobs
Keynesian economics
etc, etc, etc


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Yes, I am in a position to throw stones at a despicable dumbass like you.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Morons like you think 1+1=2 is an opinion.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You started this thread using a source you can't support unless you use fake news stories. What does that tell you about your original post?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Proving it to you just isn't that important to me.  It wasn't meant to be ironclad proof.  It's just a story I tossed out.  Take it or leave it.  I couldn't care less.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


In Quantum Physics, it is.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Wrong again.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> The libturds claim it couldn't happen here.  Time to wake up folks:  It has already happened here.  I have worked in Dearborn, and it's just as this article describes.  When you walk into Walmart you see women with scarves over their head everywhere.
> 
> _Did You Know There Are Muslim 8216 No-Go 8217 Zones In The USA Truth Uncensored
> _
> ...


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > If Muslims don't wish to assimilate into a country, then they should leave.  .
> ...




them pesky Amish dropping bombs on the road while riding their buggys


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 11, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



What percent of Muslims in America are committing acts of terror?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Not at all.  It gets very strange down there where you can no longer count things like normal and one thing can be in two places at the very same time.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Believe me, i get it. Facts dont matter to you.


----------



## TooTall (Jan 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



I thought it was airplanes that hit the WTC on 911.  Now you tell me it was vans.  LMAO!


----------



## Howey (Jan 11, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Those arent towns, and the source is somewhat dubious at best




Ya think? I've seen the Clarion Project mentioned back and forth on here lately. Although it appears non-partisan and it's wiki page is moderately informative, there's a lot more.

They distributed the "movie" Obsession a few years ago, probably the most blatant Islamophobic propoganda ever.


Here's more...

Clarion Project - Profile - Right Web - Institute for Policy Studies

_The Clarion Project (previously the "Clarion Fund") is a nonprofit organization led by U.S. neoconservatives and rightwing Israelis that produces alarmist films and publications aimed at hyping the threat of "Radical Islam."

Clarion's first three films—Obsession, Iranium, and The Third Jihad—received rave reviews from rightwing activists like Pamela Geller and Robert Spencer. However, many observers argue that the films employ anti-Islamic rhetoric and make misleading claims.[1] As of early 2013, Clarion claimed to be working on a new film about "the cruel and often violent oppression of Muslim women."[2]

Shortly after the 2013 Boston marathon bombings, Clarion's public relations firm, M. Sliwa Public Relations, issued a press release capitalizing on the attacks to promote the group's political agenda. Claiming that "jihadist ideology continues to motivate a sophisticated worldwide terror network and that America remains a target," the press release promoted Clarion's 2008 film, The Third Jihad, and offered up veteran neoconservative activists Richard Perle and Clare Lopez for interviews.[3]

In its 2011 report Fear, Inc., the Center for American Progress identified Clarion as an important member of the "Islamophobia network," an informal grouping of prominent foundations, scholars, and opinion-makers that spreads negative impressions about Islam and Muslims in the United States. Indeed, the group's funding is replete with large contributions from major foundations identified in the report.[4]

In addition to its film work, Clarion's website operates as a clearinghouse for anti-Islamic news and rhetoric. Formerly RadicalIslam.org, the site bills itself as the "#1 News Site on the Threat of Radical Islam." In addition to posting alarmist news alerts and analyses, the website hosts petitions and offers primers full of right-wing talking points on Islam, Iran, and Sharia law, among other issues.

- See more at: Clarion Project - Profile - Right Web - Institute for Policy Studies_


----------



## Howey (Jan 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...




What's even worse is I posted the bullshit from the site earlier. Just goes to prove what I've always said about the teabaggers:


----------



## Howey (Jan 11, 2015)

This is the newsletter put out by the families in Islamville, SC. All ten or so of them.

Miracles Abound at Ladies Retreat Latest News Holy Islamville


Gee....what America hating infidels they are having a benefit lunch for someone with cancer!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



We'll get to that.  But first, tell us some more about how Israel committed a massacre by sending insertion teams through Gaza trying to find the rockets being launched against their civilian populations. 

I want to see you defend that.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> The libturds claim it couldn't happen here.  Time to wake up folks:  It has already happened here.  I have worked in Dearborn, and it's just as this article describes.  When you walk into Walmart you see women with scarves over their head everywhere.
> 
> _Did You Know There Are Muslim 8216 No-Go 8217 Zones In The USA Truth Uncensored
> _
> ...


Well, enough about where YOU'RE afraid to go.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...




They don't belong in Palestine - if they don't like the treatment then they should abolish the Palestinian Jewish State and move to Arizona while the first Zionist president still in power.

.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 11, 2015)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The libturds claim it couldn't happen here.  Time to wake up folks:  It has already happened here.  I have worked in Dearborn, and it's just as this article describes.  When you walk into Walmart you see women with scarves over their head everywhere.
> ...



A faggot like you would have even more reason to fear these places.  Why don't you stage a gay parade there. See what happens.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



I didn't ask you, Nazi.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




I sense that you want to abandon Kahanism.


..

.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



I want you to step up to a precipice and abandon all belief in gravity.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Oh dear....have I struck a nerve?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 11, 2015)

bodecea said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Just stating a fact.  It's hilarious how you Leftwats ignore the obvious conflict of being a sycophant to both gays and Muslims.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I'm not any more fond of muslims than I am fundamental christians....they are both cut from the same crazy cloth.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




I want you to leave Palestine and relocate in Arizona.

.Shalom.

.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 11, 2015)

bodecea said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yeah you Leftists say that....

But what you do, that's completely different.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



The Israelis killed at least 700 children in their recent collective punishment of the Palestinian people for a crime committed by a very few.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...




And all of that approved by our first Zionist president Hussein Obama .

.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


And what is it that I do that is "completely different"?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


That's different.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Just about everyone does that...because it's WINTER and it's bloody COLD! (I recall SM lives in NY.)


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



It's simpler than that: he is just flat-out evil.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> I intend to keep up the 9/11 was a zionut encouraged plot not matter how culpable it makes you look.



No matter how many times you post your bullshit, it is STILL BULLSHIT!


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > I intend to keep up the 9/11 was a zionut encouraged plot not matter how culpable it makes you look.
> ...


_Lunatic asylum_ bullshit, no less...


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 11, 2015)

Jarlaxle said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > I intend to keep up the 9/11 was a zionut encouraged plot not matter how culpable it makes you look.
> ...




*CNN 1 in 3 Americans believe the zionuts were somewhow involved in the 9/11 Attacks

.*


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Jan 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


Hateful idiot.


----------



## Contumacious (Jan 11, 2015)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...




Gullible cocksucker.

.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


No, you misinterpreted.

The CNN news announcer said that 1 in 3 Americans believed that 9-11 was an Inside Job.

The CNN news announcer then went on to say that *a smaller percentage* of Americans believed an even uglier theory - that the Jews were behind it.

The folks at CNN then went on to serve-up a Milwaukee -based writer, serving-up his own Op-Ed piece via interview, in support of that particular bullshit Kornspiracy Theory.

You misinterpreted.

Or lied.

My money is on the latter, but there's always a chance I could be wrong.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 11, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> _*In the U.S., Dearborn, Michigan:* Over 100,000 Muslims, 45% of the city has settled into their first ‘no-go’ zone. The city and police officials have been sued in many cases that allege discrimination “against Christians”* effectively by the authorities applying Sharia law*.
> _​




What Sharia law "was applied"?
What discrimmination and what was the outcome of the suits?



> _Dearborn-Dar-al-Islam, (a place governed by Islamic Sharia law). The new idea of ‘no-go’ and ‘no-entry’ is significant, and shockingly being upheld. *They provide weapons and guards and government officials in their own societies*. They build what they want on their compounds. They have schools inside that their kids are educated in. They are taught their religion in school. No separation of Church (mosque) and State._




Where in Dearborn is this occurring?  Are you taking about private schools?  



> _Students at the Muslim American Youth Academy in Dearborn, Michigan follow the standard state curriculum. They also learn about Islam and take Arabic as a foreign language._




_So what?  We have all kinds of private religious schools through out the US.  We have schools that teach foreign language. _

_



			If Americans don’t wake up and get their heads out of the sand fast, what’s quickly overtaking Europe will consume the United States. Muslim religious beliefs do not supersede state and federal laws; the Constitution is the law of the land. And yet, we are being invaded, and nothing is being done to stop them.
		
Click to expand...

_​ 
Where have ANY religious beliefs superseded state and federal laws, particularly in Dearborn?

What "invasion" are you talking about?

I suspect this hype is about as accurate as this claim: 
snopes.com City in Michigan First to Fully Implement Sharia Law


----------



## Coyote (Jan 11, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The libturds claim it couldn't happen here.  Time to wake up folks:  It has already happened here.  I have worked in Dearborn, and it's just as this article describes.  When you walk into Walmart you see women with scarves over their head everywhere.
> ...



The interesting thing about these so-called "no-go" zones is that they are not unique to Muslims.  They're nothing more than areas of a city where poverty, violence and crime create zones that are essentially lawless or controlled by criminal gangs who enforce their own law.  It's not new - think of Chicago's gangster era.  The ethnicity of the gangs varies according to district and immigrant communities which often reside in the poorest areas are more susceptable.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Jan 11, 2015)

Coyote said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > _*In the U.S., Dearborn, Michigan:* Over 100,000 Muslims, 45% of the city has settled into their first ‘no-go’ zone. The city and police officials have been sued in many cases that allege discrimination “against Christians”* effectively by the authorities applying Sharia law*.
> ...



MUSLIMS ATTACK CHRISTIANS IN AMERICA OVER SHARIA …:


----------



## Coyote (Jan 11, 2015)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Neil N. Blowme said:
> ...



*Mod note: No bestiality accusations.*


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Jan 11, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



So you approve?


----------



## Freewill (Jan 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Wow, you are good (sic) at making up crap out of sail cloth.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Jan 11, 2015)

Dearborn Michigan Hate Fest -  Dearborn Arab Fest…:


----------



## Neil N. Blowme (Jan 11, 2015)

Dearborn, MI An Emerging No Go Zone of Islamic Ha…:


----------



## Freewill (Jan 11, 2015)

The only way that a white police officer should ever arrest a black man is if they are supervised by a black officer.  Even better a black woman officer.  That way there should be no bitchin' about what goes on being racial.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 11, 2015)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



That is total bullshit.  The article with the youtube claims:



> A Detroit judge has awarded over $100,000 in attorney's fees in the case of a Christian, George Saieg, who was attacked and arrested at the festival.
> 
> "This case is a stunning example of the pernicious influence of stealth jihad and Shariah law in America. The city of Dearborn is now a serial violator of Christians' constitutional rights and has wasted hundreds of thousands of dollars in legal fees and costs defending its insidious conduct. Apparently, in Dearborn, where Shariah and jihad is advocated openly, it is a crime to preach the Christian gospel. AFLC is committed to stopping this attack on our Constitution. And the ruling today allows us to do just that," said Yerushalmi, an AFLC attorney.



The case had nothing to do with "Sharia" (Sharia in Dearborn has been shown to be a hoax).  It is not a crime to preach the Christian gospel NOR was that what the case was about.  It was a free speech issue at a festival.  Dearborn Must Pay 103 401 Legal Fees in Free Speech Case


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



So true  Coyote-----there are dangerous gang infested
places in cities.  -----drug gangs,   used to be alcohol gangs,
"protection gangs",    prostitution control gangs,  and now there are muslim gangs.    Muslim gangs infest some cities.

I despise thuggery


----------



## Coyote (Jan 11, 2015)

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



What has "approval" to do with what I said?  You're talking about areas that ruled by criminal gangs.  Not "Muslim" no go zones. Ever been to Dearborn?  There are no "no go" zones there.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



Agree.  The gang demographics vary according to areas but whereever there is profit to be made on human misery with the use of intimidation and violence - someone will do it.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



you have a theory that muslims establish boundaries in
cites for profit? --------they did not even pillage the grocery
store in France that they shot up.    Do you think they will start demanding  "protection" money from newspapers and
grocery stores.?   --------


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 11, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


That would have been a great movie if not for Gib Melson.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 11, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Yeah, but it was his dough, so we had to, at least he gave us a break on Apocalypto and the snuff movie about Christ he did...


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey- don't give me no apocalypto.


----------



## Votto (Jan 11, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > If Muslims don't wish to assimilate into a country, then they should leave.  .
> ...



If the Amish start blowing up things then yes, take them with.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 11, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


They should have used Arnold Schwarzenegger...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 11, 2015)

bodecea said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I don't know what you do.  You could tell me but I wouldn't believe you. Keep your lifestyle to yourself, whatever it may or may not be.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 11, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I'm honestly not comfortable with this whole discussion on no go zones because I don't believe they exist.  Not in this country.  France truly does have no go zones where the police, in true French tradition, don't respond to calls because it's too dangerous.

There's nothing like that here.  There's no part of ANY city were the cops will not go and the worst parts of cities are subject to increased patrols and surveillance. Though it hasn't always been true, today there is a strong ethic governing every police department to exert jurisdiction in every part of the city and not be pushed back by the criminal element.  Mayors lose election when their cities are ridden with crime while others, like Giuliana in New York, are celebrated when they are tough on crime and the police feel empowered to enforce the law.  So in an electoral "survival of the fittest" bad mayors who fear to enforce the law don't last.

And the same goes for police chiefs. They're selected based on their philosophy of law enforcement (and politics of course). But the point is, strong chiefs rise to the top, those who will not tolerate a police force being timid and not protecting the city's inhabitants.

So my challenge is, if somebody believes there's a real "no go zone" in America, tell me where it is, where the media has picked up on the fact that the police refuse to answer calls, patrol the streets, and enforce the law in certain sectors of a city.  I put out that challenge defiantly, fully confident that no such place exists.


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 11, 2015)

Freewill said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Don't know if he made it up or not - no links or sources were quoted by either side -what I do know is that fear of African American populations growth was exploited by early American Socialists such as Margaret Sanger - founder of Planned Parenthood 

She referred to Blacks and immigrants as ....   "...human weeds,' 'reckless breeders,' 'spawning... human beings who never should have been born." 

_"We do not want word to go out that we want to exterminate the Negro population," she said, "if it ever occurs to any of their more rebellious members." Woman's Body, Woman's Right: A Social History of Birth Control in America, by Linda Gordon

Although some have weakly argued these quotes to be out of context _


----------



## Freewill (Jan 11, 2015)

GreenBean said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Just for future reference, I do believe that Sanger never made the "human weeds" remark.


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 11, 2015)

Freewill said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...




It's from her book "The Pivot Of Civilization"
The Pivot of Civilization by Margaret Sanger

It's also referenced at a number of sources including
Margaret Sanger Founder of Planned Parenthood In Her Own Words


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 11, 2015)

Freewill said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



You haven't studied her that well then. She was an incredible bigot, fertile with countless racist statements to her name.  She believed that black people were a problem to be solved and all her words and actions illustrated that belief.


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Like many socialists of her day [and modern times as well]  her ideas were in line with mainstream socialists such as Marx [who was also a rabid racist] as well as Hitler and his brand of Socialism.


----------



## Freewill (Jan 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Actually I have studied her, that is why I want you to be factually correct.  She said enough to condemn her to hell, in my opinion.  But if you are going to discuss this with a liberal you had better have your Ts crossed and Is dotted.  Sanger never made the weeds remark and the liberals will shove that fact if you keep repeating it.


----------



## Freewill (Jan 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



A fire starts with a single spark.

*Dearborn No-Go Zone: Where Islam Rules and Christians Are Stoned*

As Daniel Pipes has noted, the most accurate name for such places is_Dar al-Islam_, meaning a place governed by Islamic law (_sharia_). In this case, the No Go Zone, perhaps America’s first, is located in the 45% Muslim city of Dearborn, Michigan. The pattern of behavior seen on this video at the Arab Festival and in Dearborn was spontaneous in one sense, but also follows a plan, one that is well-known to the intelligence and security services of the Western world.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 12, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...





Freewill said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Danel Pipes is a hate monger/

Christians weren't "stoned".  There was an altercation at a large festival, involving a handful of people who reacted badly as well as rude and aggressive behavior on the side of the so-called victims.

Only Daniel Pipes and his ilk can take an incident like that out of proportion and context to try to spread his hate.


----------



## Freewill (Jan 12, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The article I provided you was not written by Daniel Pipes.  He was quoted once that i saw with this remark, about France, "As Daniel Pipes has noted, the most accurate name for such places is _Dar al-Islam_, meaning a place governed by Islamic law (_sharia_)."  

That does not sound all that hateful to me.


----------



## Freewill (Jan 12, 2015)

Now is the time to chime in that they were rabble rousing and shouldn't be there in the first place.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 12, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



It does if they don't exist.  As in the post you replied to - where in Dearbornn are these purported no-go zones?



> So my challenge is, if somebody believes there's a real "no go zone" in America, tell me where it is, where the media has picked up on the fact that the police refuse to answer calls, patrol the streets, and enforce the law in certain sectors of a city. I put out that challenge defiantly, fully confident that no such place exists.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 12, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Now is the time to chime in that they were rabble rousing and shouldn't be there in the first place.



You have a video that shows disjointed imagery from what appears to be a festival with a few people getting pissed off at rude behavior and a misleading title claiming "Christians stoned".  

Do you have any credible sources, preferrably not youtube?


----------



## Freewill (Jan 12, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Now is the time to chime in that they were rabble rousing and shouldn't be there in the first place.
> ...



Here is where I got the link to utube for the video, Dearborn No-Go Zone Where Islam Rules and Christians Are Stoned

Here is something else I found:

*CHRISTIANS WIN BIG LAWSUIT AGAINST MUSLIM THUGS IN DEARBORN, MICHIGAN!*


----------



## Coyote (Jan 12, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...




You ought to choose better sources.  The lawsuit wasn't against "Muslim thugs": Federal court rules against city s Arab Fest leaflet restrictions - News - Press and Guide  The incident in question was over Dearborn's 2009 law restricting of leafleting at a festival and the lawsuite was on how that restriction, and subsequent arrest for violating the restriction violated the man's free speech.

No tell me about these Dearborn "no go zones" hopefully without the aid of anti-Islamic propaganda videos.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 12, 2015)

Freewill said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I have never read anything written by daniel pipes that can be construed as  "hateful"  -----Coyote called me a  "LIAR"  for recounting the facts about the DHIMMI ORPHAN law ----from which my own mother-in-law escaped in the 1930s----the same law is now being used to enslave  YAZIDI girls
in Iraq in the CALIPHATE  -----they are also being enslaved
under the military laws of islam.       North sudan still holds Christian slaves-----based on the same shariah shit law.
Of course ----when Daniel Pipes mentions those laws coyote calls him   "hateful"


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 12, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




the real story------I have worked closely with cops-----
in conversation which are strictly privileged.    There are
places in my city to which cops do not go----- if at all possible<<<  that is it------I do not
violate privileged communication.
I did ask----"how do you stop the media
from candid reporting"--the answer was
"the press depends on us for information---
they need our cooperation and they get
it only in exchange for theirs.   If a reporter
reports the presence or nature of crime that
we do not want reported-----that ends his
relationship with us."
Lots of crime details are held back to avoid
"copy cat"    and for various other reasons related
to controlling crime-----BY THE COPS-----
the people on the street may know---the
people in the local hospital may know----
and from those sources the reporters
get to know too-----but it does not make
the papers.     Sorry-----it is true


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 12, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


Now we're just delving into the absurd. Claiming you talked to a cop saying he was nervous going into certain areas is a far cry from "no go zones". You're being asked for real proof and this is the best you can come up with?

By the way, did you notice this thread was moved from politics to conspiracy theories?  There's a reason for that.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 12, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



fine with me------what do you call a "no-go"  zone?       I believe that most people understand that there are no
official designations thereof------but persons on the street
and cops know where they are.      If I did not work closely
with the cops------and the results of some violent crime---
I would not know about  what I call  "no-go"  places
in my city---------places where people like me-------should
not    "GO"      (fret not-----I did anyway)-----another story----
I was once rescued from the place by a kind resident thereof
who commented-----WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE-??---
DO YOU REALIZE THAT DOZENS OF PEOPLE ALREADY 
KNOW YOU ARE HERE

     gee------I kinds always consider myself kinda invisible---
         too unimportant for anyone to care


----------



## kyzr (Jan 12, 2015)

Yep.

Dearborn No-Go Zone Where Islam Rules and Christians Are Stoned

This shit has to stop now.  ( ! )  (<--Mohammed)


----------



## The VOR (Jan 12, 2015)

kyzr said:


> Yep.
> 
> Dearborn No-Go Zone Where Islam Rules and Christians Are Stoned
> 
> This shit has to stop now.  ( ! )  (<--Mohammed)


I nominate you to go there and stop it!  Now!

What a minute!  This story is total nutter bullshit.  

Nevermind, you can just stay right where you are in mommy's basement typing more idiotic garbage.


----------



## pillars (Jan 12, 2015)

I've been to Dearborn.  Stayed in a hotel there for several days and ate some delicious middle eastern food.  Zero problems.

Dearborn is a hellalot safer than any other part of Detroit, tbh.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 12, 2015)

South side of Chicago comes to mind


----------



## pillars (Jan 12, 2015)

Opalocka, FL (in Dade County)
Camden, NJ (All of it)


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 12, 2015)

Anywhere within 100 ft. of the ex.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 12, 2015)

Nope.  The whole 'no go zone' narrative just utterly unraveled. It started with a fox commentator who babbled about towns in England. England laughed their ass off at the ignorant fool, and he later apologized admitting he didn't know what he was talking about.

A satire website took up the schtick with dearborn, and quite a few conservatives bought it. It too turned out to be complete bullshit. 

Which brings us back to a festival in 2012 where some Christians showed up to intentionally stir shit, and a few young muslims took the bait. Whoop'dy freaking doo.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 12, 2015)

*Are there "no-go zones" in America? *

No, there are not.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 12, 2015)

Though an interesting topic....would be the satire websites. Take a look at 'National Report'. if you dig a bit, you'll find some obviously satirical articles. But others aren't satire. They're straight up lies. Let me give you an example:



> t was announced Thursday afternoon that the New England Patriots quarterback Tom Brady had been caught using several controversial substances marketed to enhance a player’s performance on and off the field.
> 
> Throughout the 2014 season, the National Football League continued to crack down on all recreational and performance enhancing substances and even updated their policies surrounding the testing of players.
> 
> ...



That's not satire. That's just someone making shit up. There's a difference. 

I think there is a market for made up bullshit to get people of a particular political persuasion riled up by meeting their expectations. Folks that hate Brady will eat this up, even thought its completely fabricated. 

Just like the folks that believe in this 'muslim nogo' bullshit ate up the "Dearborn impliments Sharia' article. I don't think its accidental. When you look at an Onion article, the article always pushes credulity. They always blink by the end. But National Report and others don't. They'll give you a perfect circle of bullshit from beginning to end and make it look like news.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 12, 2015)

The Bundy ranch.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 12, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> South side of Chicago comes to mind


It can be quite dangerous in spots but it isn't a no go zone or close to it.  Cabrini-Green and the Taylor Homes back in the 80's and early 90's were certainly no go zones.  Chicago is much safer now than it was 20 years ago.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 13, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Nah.  It wasn't the Dhimmi Orphan law, it was something else in your post.  Pipes is a well-known bigot.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Coyote lies     "nah.   It wasn't the dhimmi orphan law,  it was
  'something else' in your post' "      Long ago-----very long ago
  I was called upon several times to give expert testimony in
  court----so I got to know something about what judges
  see as shit mouthed liars------coyote just qualified in spades
             " duh----nah judge ----it was sumthin' else"  ----I am so
     delighted that I never made a fool of myself as coyote just  
     did/        Coyote is a well known liar,   Pipes is a scholar.
     Regarding another scholar-----Robert Spencer ---
     of Catholic,  Turkish background,   who islamo Nazi pigs
     HATE so much-----they INSIST he is a jew-----is,  
     according to  Coyote the liar ---ALSO a bigot.   Nope---
     he is a scholar and accurate writer who addressed in clear
     an non flamboyant manner -----the realisties of shariah
     Law.       I read his stuff but never cite him----I simply
     objected when the liar   Coyote --referred to him as
     bigot------a term she never uses for her fellows who
     quote hardcore Nazi propaganda


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 13, 2015)

PS---I also challenged  the liar coyote to supply an
EXAMPLE    of  Daniel Pipe's   "bigotry"       She
remains stumped


----------



## Coyote (Jan 13, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> PS---I also challenged  the liar coyote to supply an
> EXAMPLE    of  Daniel Pipe's   "bigotry"       She
> remains stumped



Examples were provided.  Not my problem if you ignore them


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 13, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


This is your problem, relying on rumors, spine tingles, and conspiracy kook axioms. You have nothing that rises to the level of proof needed for rational discourse. Just a hint, when your best argument is "everybody knows" then you've lost the debate.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PS---I also challenged  the liar coyote to supply an
> ...



oh that handy passive tense of chronic liars 
         "EXAMPLES WERE PROVIDED"
    Try again coyote------you are getting entertaining.   
    If you had example you could easily post at least a few---
              LIAR!!!!!!


saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



wrong again------if I mention a  RUMOR---I say  "RUMOR"   I have never relied on them.    I rely on facts----often stuff I have witnessed or at least know the details thereof by virtue of being privy to information which is -----sometimes----privileged


----------



## Toro (Jan 13, 2015)

Nutz said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



If you're going to troll, at least troll semi-intelligently.


----------



## pillars (Jan 13, 2015)

Demanding, aren't you?


----------



## Nutz (Jan 13, 2015)

pillars said:


> Demanding, aren't you?


He is a canadian...I forgot to dumb down my conversation..


----------



## Politico (Jan 14, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> *Did You Know There Are Muslim ‘No-Go’ Zones In The USA*


You really need to get back on your meds.


----------



## Dante (Jan 18, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> *Did You Know There Are Muslim ‘No-Go’ Zones In The USA *


Fox News apologizes 4 times for Muslim reporting US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



*Fox News apologizes 4 times for inaccurate comments about Muslims in Europe*
By Brian Stelter   @brianstelter  January 18, 2015: 8:18 AM ET
Fox News apologizes 4 times for inaccurate comments about Muslims in Europe - Jan. 18 2015


----------



## Dante (Jan 18, 2015)

Dante said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > *Did You Know There Are Muslim ‘No-Go’ Zones In The USA *
> ...


too funny


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jan 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



People who rely on rumors don't admit that all they have to go on is a rumor.  It would be a conspiracy kook actually admitting he's a conspiracy kook.  You don't actually have any proof.  You conspiracy kooks never do.


----------

